
Show HN: DomainWatch – Get notified when a domain becomes available - benpixel
https://domainwatch.me
======
dangerface
When a domain expires it shows in the whois for a few weeks before any one
else can register it. There are places where you can browse lists of these
expiring domains and if the domain is worth anything people will race to
register it first. To win these races people use a register that does
backordering to register it within seconds(not 48 hours) of the domain being
available.

If the domain is worth registering it will be available and registered by
someone else before your system even knows it was free.

Your pricing is also way off. Godaddy will poll at least every minute until
they get the domain for a flat $20. You are charing $200 to poll once ever 12
hours for a year, doesn't even include the cost of the domain. If the domain
is worth $200 some one else will have it sitting on backorder and you will
never get it.

iirc sedo was the fastest at backordering but more expensive that godaddy, I
guess you could charge $200 a year and if its a godaddy domain use godaddys
backorder pocked the $180 extra if its not backorder on sedo and provide a
better service for the same price.

~~~
runnr_az
Agreed. If you're serious about this and compete with the bigger players,
you're gonna need ICANN credits and multiple threads running 24x7...

------
helb
Btw. gmail shows me this when i click the "Login now" link:
[https://vgy.me/QNXHml.png](https://vgy.me/QNXHml.png) . I don't know why it
considers your site to be "untrusted" (whatever it means), but it might be
worth finding out and fixing, so it doesn't drive people away.

------
wingerlang
Let's just hope this site is around for X years, because I've been waiting for
a specific domain to become available for years.

------
Duskic
Cool concept! I never did like setting up reminders to check "whatever
happened to that empty domain name"...

------
arikr
Nice design! What framework did you use, if any?

~~~
benpixel
Thanks! [https://bulma.io](https://bulma.io) \- check it out.

~~~
sleepychu
+1 for bulma, makes layout bearable.

